# Received Email about Background Check.



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

So I received this email at 5:17pm today.
*

Notice to consumer of request of consumer report*

Dear Drew,

The purpose of this email is to notify you, the consumer, that Checkr, Inc., a consumer reporting agency, is currently reporting public record information that may be adverse about you to Uber, 1455 Market Street Suite 400, San Francisco, CA.

This notice is not an indication of Uber's decision regarding your application status.

Your background check is still being processed. A Checkr representative can address any questions or concerns you have regarding the contents of your report as soon as it is complete.

You can check the status of your background check at https://checkr.com/applicant.

Sincerely,

Checkr, Inc.










I called Uber support to see what was going on. I received a speeding ticket in the time since I had my last background check. When I called Uber I didn't mention my ticket. The customer service rep told me that I'm active (duh I've had trips since I recieved the email) He told me not to worry about it but didn't clearify if my background check has been approved by Uber who he said makes the decision.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Yah, I got this last year..
And the year before that...


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

IERide said:


> Yah, I got this last year..
> And the year before that...


Okay So I am good?


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Drew1986 said:


> Okay So I am good?


Depends..
How many laws have you broken in the last year, or in the past that may have been missed in previous checks?


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

IERide said:


> Depends..
> How many laws have you broken in the last year, or in the past that may have been missed in previous checks?


I don't think they ran a background check in Spring of 2017 since I signed up in summer of 2016. I had running a stop sign and one speeding ticket.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Two moving violations?
That could be a problem.


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

IERide said:


> Two moving violations?
> That could be a problem.


the stop sign got reduced to non moving


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

...and you think Uber is smart enough to figure that part out???


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

how long does it take for Uber to do anything?


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Drew1986 said:


> how long does it take for Uber to do anything?


For most things, it takes Uber forever to do anything..
But when it comes to F&cking with drivers, they move like greased lightening..


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

IERide said:


> ...and you think Uber is smart enough to figure that part out???


shouldn't it be changed on my record ?


----------



## Selectfusion (Nov 14, 2017)

When you get your report back Uber should notify you within a week if they still want to be in a mentally abusing relationship with you anymore or not. You could call them every hour and ask them to push the process through


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

If I'm able to get that removed from my background will Uber let met drive again?


----------



## Selectfusion (Nov 14, 2017)

Get what removed?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

There's only one surefire way of finding out what will happen, and it's to simply wait what Uber says. Sometimes, drivers that were cleared the year before get deactivated even though there are no changes to their background. 

It could also be the fact they Uber simply didn't do a background check the first time (Uber is notorious for this and they have been fined in many states for allowing people to drive for them without screening) and decided to do one to cover their rear end this time around. 

Nothing is guaranteed in this gig. We're all expendable at any given moment with or without notice.


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

Yep I'm done. Uber says I can no longer drive. **** them


----------

